# Ab nach Thailand



## freibadwirt (11. Oktober 2006)

So am Freitag gehts nach Thailand zum Fischen . Haben eine Long Range Tour ( 8 Tage)gebucht zu den Similand island  Inseln. Schaun wir mal was in Süd Ost Asien alles so an den Haken geht.#c
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Wünsch dir einen schönen und erfolgreichen Urlaub. Bericht und Fotos beim Satmmtisch!


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Da wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und dicke Fische. 
Wäre schön, wenn wir mal einen Bericht mit Bildern zu lesen bekämen.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Wünsch dir ne schöne Zeit Andreas, komm gesund wieder #6


----------



## goeddoek (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Jepp - auch von mir schönen Urlaub, gute Hin- und Rücktour, Petri Heil, Knaek og Braek, tight lines und was sonst noch hilft #h


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Jou, auch von mir viel Petri#6 

...vielleicht ist ja auch wieder was passendes fürs Aquarium dabei 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## freibadwirt (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Hallo Leute,
hab hier mal schnell ein paar Bilder eingestellt. Hoffe ich komme irgendwann einmal dazu einen Bericht zu schreiben.
Vorwege nur mal soviel: War ein saugeiler Urlaub. Hab mich in das Land restlos verliebt! #6 

Mein erster Thai-Fisch auf dieser Reise - ein Wahoo 
http://img291.*ih.us/img291/6536/dscf0382ka9.jpg

Ein Black Marlin, 280lbs - konnte leider nicht mehr released werden  
http://img106.*ih.us/img106/6226/dscf0426rv5.jpg

Befreiungsaktion einer Schildkröte 
http://img243.*ih.us/img243/5246/schildkroetetr8.jpg


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Hallo Andreas,

das hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an. Gibt es noch weitere Bilder?

Glückwunsch zu Deinen Fängen.


----------



## Volker2809 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Schöne Bilder und Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen. Schade dass der Marlin nicht releast werden konnte. Hoffentlich sieht man sich demnächst mal wieder und es gibt noch ein paar mehr Infos und Bilder!


----------



## FalkenFisch (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen aus dem Big Game Forum! Ich dachte schon alle Big Gamer hätten kollektiv begonnen, Briefmarken zu sammeln!

Schöne Foto´s#6 schonmal. Ich hoffe sehr, Du kommst noch dazu, einen Bericht (mit noch mehr Bildern) zu schreiben.


----------



## Heilbutt (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Haaaammer, der Marlin#6 #6 #6 

Hat er denn wenigstens geschmeckt???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Marlin1 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Glückwunsch,

der Marlin alleine war doch schon die Reise wert !!

Das ihr den mitgenommen habt, ist doch auch o.k.
da er mit Sicherheit in Thailand komplett verwertet wurde.

Außerdem nochmal :: wer bitte glaubt hier, das mit der Angel
die Fischbestände in den Weltmeeren ausgerottet werden ??

Und glaubt auch noch jemand, das durch tot catch und releasen der großen Fische dem Ansehen der Angler geholfen wird ??

Einfach ein schöner Marlin, du hast für die Trophähe geangelt,
tolles Erlebniss, gut gemacht !!

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Superfisch, der Marlin.
Hat die Befreiungsaktion der Schildkröte geklappt ?
Hier wird doch sicherlich noch das eine oder andere Bild mit Kommentierung folgen, oder ?


----------



## freibadwirt (2. November 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Bilder und Bericht folgen sobald ich ein bisserl Zeit hab.
@ Hackengrösse 1
Schildkröte schwimmt wieder geht hoffentlich den Netzen in Zukunft aus dem Weg.
@ Heilbutt
Habe dem Marlin nicht probiert da gibts besseren Fisch (Wahoo, Mahi Mahi usw) Die Thailänder haben  den Marlin bis aufs letzte Gramm aufgeteilt.|supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Ab nach Thailand*

Schöne Bilder Andreas,
und dann noch einen schwarzen, wenn ich das so richtig erkenne. #6 #6 #6 
Ich denke, ich schaue Mitte November mal bei Dir vorbei und dann
musst Du mir die Story ganz genau erzählen.:z 

Besten Gruß, insbesondere an Petra :m  

Gernot #h


----------

